# Thanksgiving Hunt..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't been hitting the mallards too hard lately but, when I have its been slow. Just 2's and 3's and thats about it. today was an "okay" change..

Happy turkey day!!


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> I haven't been hitting the mallards too hard lately but, when I have its been slow. Just 2's and 3's and thats about it. today was an "okay" change..
> 
> Happy turkey day!!


You shot a shoveler what the hell goose you dropping your standards??


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

A hen mallard and a shoveler??? Just kidding man, that's a good looking limit - congrats!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy crap you will shot something other then those stupid park ducks:shock:

Nice pile there goose:!:


----------



## scott3669 (Nov 21, 2015)

Would you mind throwing me a bone. Going to try to get out tomorrow but worried about open water at marshes. Any hints. Been working 24/7 lately and have not had time to scout.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

scott3669 said:


> Would you mind throwing me a bone. Going to try to get out tomorrow but worried about open water at marshes. Any hints. Been working 24/7 lately and have not had time to scout.


Location is everything.. I notice in my areas that the ducks still hang out in the same areas as they did before the freeze. thats due to moving current out in those area. It may not be a lot but you'd be surprised how small of a pocket 1000 birds can sit on. Yesterday, I walked past what little open water their was and I broke a hole open to set up decoys because that area was closer to where the birds wanted to be. If you break ice, break it in big chunks because its easier to clear. Push it under the ice, not on top of the ice and clear out as much free floating Ice that you can.. you want to get as natural look as you can. lots of guys overlook that concept. my opinion, the most important thing other than location is HIDE! People can tell you all they want how ducks are stupid but, they aren't. Especially in smaller flocks. I hide very well, then when I see birds I crouch down as low as I can.

Its slow out there, I haven't seen the numbers of birds show up yet like I usually do. this particular week, we should be waist deep in ducks.
there are still some good shoots out there but, not like it should be. The marsh is going to be a lot more froze then it was on Thanksgiving


----------



## scott3669 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank You for the info.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot goose! You definitely put more work into getting your birds than a lot of big game hunters I see. You earn them buddy!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm heading out on a hunch tomorrow in hopes of finding an open pocket of my own. We'll see what happens.

I've got to say, that picture has me wishing I had a few full-body decoys for tomorrow. They really help the look of the spread.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Nice shoot goose! You definitely put more work into getting your birds than a lot of big game hunters I see. You earn them buddy!!


Thanks bigbull, I'm going to get you out again. It was just Crap when we went. now its that time of the year when I start changing up my methods. I just got to re-calibrate then we'll get back on them.

This spot in the picture is done for the year unless you want to ride a bike but, I don't know if my azz is up for a dike bike ride. We'll see what I can turn up


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Thanks bigbull, I'm going to get you out again. It was just Crap when we went. now its that time of the year when I start changing up my methods. I just got to re-calibrate then we'll get back on them.
> 
> This spot in the picture is done for the year unless you want to ride a bike but, I don't know if my azz is up for a dike bike ride. We'll see what I can turn up


Nothing wrong with a bike hunt. Pretty easy, really, unless you're towing something.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

It's all good hoss. I had a fun time going out with ya again. I'm sure we'll go get some green another day. I'm up for a bike ride or whatever it takes to get out on em again with ya. 

Still waiting for the honkers to come in so I can get ya back out on those. Slowest start to the second stretch of the urban I've had. Hopefully it starts locking up and forcing birds down and into town from the lake.


----------

